# IH 338 Industrial



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

I've never heard of, seen one. What would the agri. equivalent model be?
Abandonded, at a fishing camp up north. It's 4 cylinder gas, with FEL and ballast on back. He got it running but the power steering is the trouble my friend is having with it; steering wheel won't turn.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2018)

Terribly simplistic on my part, but steering gear froze in housing?


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

If it had water in it it definitely would of frozen. It's warm up this time of year so it would of thawed out by now.The spindles are free so its not that.He doesn't see any cracks in the housing and it doesn't seem to be leaking any oil (maybe never had any for the last 10 years). He called me(on the sat. phone) just now and has Fawcett looking it up. I think likely the steering box innards are rusted solid. They broke the steering wheel spokes trying to turn it


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2018)

Yup, sounds like the right track! Or at least most likely and is easily checked.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2018)

BTW I meant frozen as in seized up not icy. lol


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Now you're finding out why it was abandoned!


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> Now you're finding out why it was abandoned!


The whole fishing camp was abandoned, years ago. If you look at a map showing the top of the Quebec / Labrador border it is about 2 days skidoo ride (in the winter) west sou'west of Nain.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Should be the industrial version of the IH 330 utility. But some of the steering components of the IH 340 will interchange. Your friend needs to determine if it is power assist or hydrostatic steering. The power assist units stick the valve and lock the steering. Remove the hydraulic lines and it will steer manually if it is that critter.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2018)

that puppy sounds like it's out there for good?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Could fly it out with mosquitos Probably only require two or three of the ones they grow there.!


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

RC Wells said:


> Should be the industrial version of the IH 330 utility. But some of the steering components of the IH 340 will interchange. Your friend needs to determine if it is power assist or hydrostatic steering. The power assist units stick the valve and lock the steering. Remove the hydraulic lines and it will steer manually if it is that critter.


I'll let him know this right away!


Graysonr said:


> that puppy sounds like it's out there for good?


Thank you RC Wells not sure how it got there; no roads! Probably by chopper.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Maybe took it in when the ground was frozen. I have a friend that hauls pulpwood out of the tundra up there, and he hauls only in the dead of winter when they can drive on the frozen ground.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

May have been how they did it. I'll ask 'Buddy' to see if he can find out.


----------

